# Nissan 300 ZX Engine and transmission swap to Datsun 280 ZX???



## oderus (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi everybody!
I plan to start a restoration project of a 75-79 Datsun 280 ZX.
The engine of the original car is 180 BHP and has over 300 k. milеage.
I'm thinking about buying a Nissan 300 ZX Turbo (after 1990) and use the engine and transmission.
Is it doable? Has anybody done it? Any advice?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Two possible show stoppers:
1 - Total engine width with accessories may not have enough room between shock towers.
2 - Location of oil pan sump may interfere with front cross-member. 

Since the V6 is shorter then the L6, there's plenty of room up front for an FMIC. The electrical integration will be challenging.


----------



## oderus (Dec 1, 2010)

Can you suggest better option?
My entire idea is to use as much as I can of the modern 90's equipment of the 300ZX and to integrate in into the 280Z, including suspension, front/rear axles, AC and etc.
Is there any way to see if it fits OK before I buy the 300ZX?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

The engine swap can be done. Specialty Z in Chathworth has one. The conversion cost the owner about 30K and that included his labor and fabrication.

Specialty-Z, Nissan 300ZX Specialists, Nissan Z Specialists - Company

If you have the budget do it!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

oderus said:


> Is there any way to see if it fits OK before I buy the 300ZX?


You'll have to take some accurate measurements of the new engine and take measurements of the engine compartment. Do a lot of research before you jump on this project.


----------



## oderus (Dec 1, 2010)

TNX! I cannot use the Specialty Z, because they are in USA and I'm some thousands miles away in Eastern Europe. But still I have good team of friends - professional GT racing team mechanics and quite good metal workers. The only problem that this kind of restoration and modification is not widely popular in Bulgaria. Here people mostly do chip tuning on already mighty BMW, Audi, MB, Subaru, Mitsubishi engines, some bigger turbines and etc., so there are no experienced specialists. But I'll take my chances even if the project takes few years. I'll measure seven times and then cut as we use to say.
Last year I finished a SAAB 900 Turbo Aero 1986 restoration. Nothing major, only 100% engine rebuild, chip tuning, bigger turbine and inter cooler, brakes, interior. It cost me app. 10 000 USD. But now I have a front wheel drive car with 300 BHP


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Good luck on your project. Let us know how you're progressing.


----------



## mark92 (Jan 2, 2011)

*i have 2 300zx's*

one is a 1991 300zx z32 non turbo and it has no engine and the other is a 1988 300zx z31 single turbo will the 88 engine go into the 91 body ??


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

the engine will fit in ok. if u make your own motor mounts and position them slightly forward the oil pan will not interfere with the crossmember. had a friend who pulled it of a couple years ago


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

oderus said:


> Last year I finished a SAAB 900 Turbo Aero 1986 restoration. Nothing major, only 100% engine rebuild, chip tuning, bigger turbine and inter cooler, brakes, interior. It cost me app. 10 000 USD. But now I have a front wheel drive car with 300 BHP


a friend of mine would love that car, he had a 900turbo and loved it but then it got written off due to some stupid ducks on a highway and people slamming on there brakes and he not being able to stop in time


----------



## oderus (Dec 1, 2010)

Shadao said:


> a friend of mine would love that car, he had a 900turbo and loved it but then it got written off due to some stupid ducks on a highway and people slamming on there brakes and he not being able to stop in time


These are few pictures of the mentioned Saab 

Picasa Web Albums - vladgurdjieff - 900 OG


----------



## oderus (Dec 1, 2010)

*Engine from Nissan R32 Skyline GT-R*

The engine swap from 300Z is not possible - the V6 is too wide ... maybe major re-cut, but not worth it.
My new idea is to swap RB26DETT N1 engine from Nissan R32 Skyline GT-R.
What do you think?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

oderus said:


> The engine swap from 300Z is not possible - the V6 is too wide ... maybe major re-cut, but not worth it.
> My new idea is to swap RB26DETT N1 engine from Nissan R32 Skyline GT-R.
> What do you think?


you'll get ripped off more than likely on price... and will prolly not be sold a true N1 block...

do you know what it is gonna take to do a RWD only rb26 setup?

you could do an RB25 set-up still get around 450whp with a moderate build and good tune, and have it cost you half as much as an RB26...


----------

